# Tajima Adds New Large Bag Auto Clamp



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Embroider more easily on large tote bags and luggage with the Tajima Large Bag Auto Clamp offered by Hirsch. The automatic air-type frame opening enables the operator to change out bags more quickly. One step on the foot pedal opens the clamp allowing for a new bag to be loaded or to remove a finished embroidered bag. 

Releasing the foot pedal halfway allows the customer to reposition the bag while having a slightly snug grip on it. Releasing the foot pedal completely locks the frame in place. The large bag clamp is 24.75 inches long (628 mm) by 10.75 inches deep (273 mm) and is ideal for large tote bags, duffel bags, luggage, blankets, and more. 

An air compressor is required to power the air clamp, which is purchased separately. Minimum specs for the air compressor are CFM 3.4, PSI 115 with a tank capacity of 3.2 gallons. 

The Large Bag Auto Clamp is recommended for use with the TUMX-C1501 singlehead embroidery machine because it has no sides, which allows for larger products to be embroidered without getting in the way. 
For more information contact Hirsch International at 800-394-4426; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.hic.us.


----------

